# Anyone Have Experience With The Alba Roox Line?



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Japan-market model. (Image from joynetcafe) Case resembles the Seiko SARBxxx models with the faceted crystals, but this has a domed crystal.

http://img162.imageshack.us/img162/1769/abfeae2.jpg


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Not had any experience with that particular model line but I've owned a couple of automatic Alba's in the past & both have been well made & finished. Certainly they were on a par with Seiko (who own Alba) in fact both of my watches used the Seiko 7s26 movement.

Nice watches both of them & the Roox (any idea what the name stands for/means??) doesn't look a bad thing either


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

pauluspaolo said:


> Not had any experience with that particular model line but I've owned a couple of automatic Alba's in the past & both have been well made & finished. Certainly they were on a par with Seiko (who own Alba) in fact both of my watches used the Seiko 7s26 movement.
> 
> Nice watches both of them & the Roox (any idea what the name stands for/means??) doesn't look a bad thing either


No idea what "Roox" represents. Perhaps knowledgeable Seiko historians may clarify.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

There is a similar solar model, different case shape, the AHAD001. Image from Neel (Japanese site).

http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/6890/ahadqq3.jpg


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

pauluspaolo said:


> Not had any experience with that particular model line but I've owned a couple of automatic Alba's in the past & both have been well made & finished. Certainly they were on a par with Seiko (who own Alba) in fact both of my watches used the Seiko 7s26 movement.
> 
> Nice watches both of them & the Roox (any idea what the name stands for/means??) doesn't look a bad thing either


 Content of this ruling may explain the term: (see page 4)

http://www.ipd.gov.hk/eng/intellectual_property/trademarks/trademarks_decisions/decision/DEC199918425OP.pdf


----------

